# Sony Xperia ZL



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

This phone is looking mighty sexy... I wonder what carrier is going to pick this up. Hoping the bootloader is easily unlockable, but knowing the PS3, I am not going to hold my breath.


----------



## torso (Oct 13, 2011)

Actually, Xperia smartphones come with open bootloaders, unless restricted by certain (not all) carriers. You can thus unlock your Sony phone from day 1, following official Sony method found here http://unlockbootloader.sonymobile.com/


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, being a customer of Verizon, I am not holding my breath on the bootloader being unlockable or the phone being available at Verizon.


----------

